# what everyones personal best bass?



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

whats everyones persoal best bass.i've taken both of mine this year,22" largemouth from nimi last weekend,roughly 5.5-6pound.my pb smallie i got 5 weeks ago at milton,22"(have no idea what the wieght is,but it was a pig )both were caught on cranks.one rapala and one on a storm.it seems every year that goes by i top my last personal best,which doesn't bother me cause they just keep gettin bigger and bigger.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well last year I bagged a 5 1/2# at hinckley on a crankbait.....
My biggest this year was 19.5" and it came from mosquito.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My biggest bass was a 19 1/4" smallie...caught from a stream it might have weighed around 3 1/2 pounds give or take.


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

my best largemouth is 23in 7lbs.best smallie is 21in prolly about 4 or 5lbs.Caught the lg mouth at holiday lakes near willard on a big crawdad rapala.The smallie i caught off the west wall in huron on a hj14 clown colored husky jerk.I was fishin for walleye when i caught the smallie


----------



## CrappieCrazy (May 25, 2006)

My biggest is 21" largemouth this year.
On a jig and twister tail


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

My biggest largemouth was 6.7lbs. 22 1/4inch caught 2 years ago.
My biggest smallie was 20inch not sure on the weight would guess 4lbs. but not positive, it is in my photo album!
This year 5.1lbs. 21inch largemouth & 3.2lbs. 19inch smallie out of the Hoga'!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

my PB LM is 4lbs 21"... big mouth little body... poor fella had a hook in his throat that was takin its time dissolving


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Mine is a 5lb 12oz smallie caught this year in lake erie.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

23.5" 7#2oz Largemouth
3.22# Smallmouth
Both were Ohio fish.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

LM: 7lbs. 10oz.
SM: 6lbs. 1 oz.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

largemouth 19 7/8 about 4.1 lbs
smallmouth 19 about 3.8 lbs


----------



## Canoe (May 3, 2006)

Largemouth 3lb-3oz / 19"


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont bass fish anymore, but back when I did I caught one that was 6-lbs.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Largemouth - 23in. 7 1/2lbs
Smallmouth - 18.25in 3 1/2lbs
Spotted - 15in 1 3/4lb


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Best largemouths went 8, 8 and 7lbs. The two eights in FL the 7 in Texas. Best in Ohio is about 4lbs

Smallmouth best was close to 5lbs in Tenn, several 4's here in Ohio (Erie)


----------



## Cw_Angler_11 (Apr 11, 2006)

PB largemouth was 23 inch about 6 - 7 lbs


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

my best is a 23 in. I caught last year.... set the hook on that fish and my rod just stopped!!! fish looked like a football... I could fit my fist in the fishes mouth and turn it without touching it! guess on weight every bit of 8 lbs! that same year out of that lake a guy caught a 24 1/4 in... went 9lbs. 8oz.!!! now that is a pig... that he kept and I was upset but that is a nice fish!


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

pb [Lm] 20" 4.6lbs a few years ago out of a private pond. But I'm determined to crack that 5lb mark!!!


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

LM don't know for certain Probably about 20" or so
SM was 5lbs caught in muskellunge lake in michigan on a leach under a bobber.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

my biggest LM was 23 inches, 7lb 14oz.
My biggest Smallie was in LMR, 20.5 inches, 4lb 14 OZ (I have caught 3 20+ smallies)


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

My biggest largemouth was just over 8 lbs out of a farmpond.

Biggest smallie was 6.5 pounds down in the Tenn River.


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

Just caught mine yesterday!  Nothing HUGE but my biggesr so far this year, a 17.5 inch largemouth that weighed probably upper 3lbs or lower 4 lbs at a pond. He was a hawg.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

231/2 inches 7.5 pounds farm pond fishing


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

5 pounder, 21 inches long,

Lost one a couple of years ago that would of went about 7.5 lbs.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

My two best largemouths for the 6 years I have been bass fishing were both 5 pounds 21 inches.

Caught one in knox lake and one on lake fork in texas.


----------

